# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  istanza di autotutela e ricorso in CTP

## andre75

Un dipendente ha percepito, in un anno, redditi da lavoro dipendente ( + le indennit&#224; dalla cassa edile) usufruemdo delle detrazioni per familiari a carico. Ha ricevuto un avviso di accertamento (art. 41 bis del DPR 600/73) nel quale non si &#232; tenuto conto delle detrazioni per i familiari a carico. Ho presentato istanza di autotutela x la rettifica dell'avviso che x&#242; non si sa se verr&#224; valutata prima che scadano i termini per il ricorso. 
Il mio dubbio &#232; questo si pu&#242; usufruire delle detrazioni per familiari a carico indipendentemente dalla presentazione o meno della dichiarazione dei redditi?
Io ritengo di si. Si potrebbe pagare solo parzialmente l'avviso di accertamento per le somme effettivamente dovute e aspettare l'esito dell'istanza e qualora dovesse essere respinta ricorrere contro la successiva cartella esattoriale?
Scusate se sono stato prolisso ma vorrei evitare almeno x il momento il ricorso alla CTP visto che si tratta di importi piccoli.
Grazie Andrea

----------


## Contabile

> Il mio dubbio è questo si può usufruire delle detrazioni per familiari a carico indipendentemente dalla presentazione o meno della dichiarazione dei redditi?
> Io ritengo di si. Si potrebbe pagare solo parzialmente l'avviso di accertamento per le somme effettivamente dovute e aspettare l'esito dell'istanza e qualora dovesse essere respinta ricorrere contro la successiva cartella esattoriale?

  Si può beneficiare della detrazione per familiari a carico. 
Non puoi pagare prima. Devi solo sollecitare l'Agenzia affinché "lavori" l'autotutela. 
Sono in questo periodo molto "abborracciati" nelle lavorazioni per le diverse centinaia di situazioni come quella da te descritta. 
La scorsa settimana come ufficio ne abbiamo definite una decina (operai stagionali che percepivano la retribuzione e le indennità di disoccupazioni).

----------


## andre75

grazie per la risposta

----------


## sera78

mi aggancio a questo post un po' datato per un dubbio.
Accertamento 41bis x mancata presentazione dichiarazione anno 2007 redditi 2006.
Nell'istanza di riesame dell'accertamento posso inserire oltre che le deduzioni per familiari a carico anche la certificazione della quota interessi del mutuo prima casa?

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

Io inserirei tutto, ma penso che non te le accolgano come oneri detraibili non avendo presentato la dichiarazione a suo tempo

----------


## danilo sciuto

> mi aggancio a questo post un po' datato per un dubbio.
> Accertamento 41bis x mancata presentazione dichiarazione anno 2007 redditi 2006.
> Nell'istanza di riesame dell'accertamento posso inserire oltre che le deduzioni per familiari a carico anche la certificazione della quota interessi del mutuo prima casa?

  Tentare non nuoce.

----------


## sera78

Niente da fare, ho presentato autotutela solo con i familiari a carico, degli interessi del mutuo non ne hanno voluto sapere...
Cmq quello che più mi rode è che all'epoca non è stata presentata la dichiarazione perchè si sono rivolti ad una "Camera" che gli ha consigliato di non fare la dichiarazione per non "svegliare il can che dorme"... e pensare che da quella dichiarazione sarebbe scaturito un rimborso di circa 700 €(considerando anche il mutuo e le spese mediche)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ed oggi dovranno pagare anche le sanzioni!!!!!!!!!

----------

